# Hello Forum Members



## aldfam4 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello to everyone. I am from the Western New York area and have plenty of power equipment. I currently am looking for help with a Coleman Powermate Generator which starts up fine but outlets are putting out electricity.
Just finished storing my snow blowers and pulled out my Toro Lawnmower - got it all cleaned up and true to form, started on the first pull. 
So I picked up a Coleman Generator 5000 running (6250) peak. A friend gave it to me because he was getting a new one. I got it knowing it starts up but does run plugged in items. I did some continuity tests on the stator and all wires and connectors were fine. I did have to solder a wire back on the rotor that was broken off. With all that said - I still cannot get the generator to produce electrical power. I am including a couple of photos of what I perceive to be a problem on the AVR board but am not sure what the part is called and whether it can be fixed or is even the problem. 

So quick question - if the avr board is the problem, can that effect the production of electricity on the generator?
Please look at the 2 photos and if you can let me know if that is my problem. I'm trying to learn more about diodes and capacitators, so this is kind of new to me.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## aldfam4 (Apr 18, 2019)

(edit) it does not run electrical components when plugged in.
Tim


----------



## aldfam4 (Apr 18, 2019)

*Coleman Generator 5000 help*

Hello Forum members,

I am reposting this in the appropriate thread. I picked up a Coleman Generator 5000 running (6250) peak. A friend gave it to me because he was getting a new one. I got it knowing it starts up but does run plugged in items. I did some continuity tests on the stator and all wires and connectors were fine. I did have to solder a wire back on the rotor that was broken off. With all that said - I still cannot get the generator to produce electrical power. I am including a couple of photos of what I perceive to be a problem on the AVR board but am not sure what the part is called and whether it can be fixed or is even the problem. 

So quick question - if the avr board is the problem, can that effect the production of electricity to the outlets on the generator?
Please look at the 2 photos and if you can let me know if that is my problem. I'm trying to learn more about diodes and capacitators, so this is kind of new to me. I am guessing when I say they could be capacitators, but there are 3 round blue ones in a row. The middle one looks burned. Anyway, I appreciate any help on this matter.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## aldfam4 (Apr 18, 2019)

Problem has been resolved!!!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

aldfam4 said:


> Problem has been resolved!!!


How? Let us know about your experience to help others in the future!


----------



## aldfam4 (Apr 18, 2019)

tabora said:


> How? Let us know about your experience to help others in the future!


I replaced a defective circuit board with a used one from another machine.


----------



## waynewhite (Jan 6, 2020)

aldfam4 said:


> Problem has been resolved!!!


Good to see this, all members can get help here, they can discuss their problems and definitely will get solutions by others.


----------

